# Contourner le pays qui héberge l'appstore?



## Kihlar (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis suisse...jusque là c'est pas trop grave. Mais voilà, en Suisse, nous avons 3 langues nationales..presque 4: Le français, l'italien et le suisse allemand.

Le soucis, c'est que l'appstore suisse est en allemands et les catalogues de livres et de films ne proposent presque que des produits en allemand. Nous trouvons bien des livres en français ou en italien, mais bon....le rouge et le noir ou les fables de la fontaine...merci très peu.

Je me suis donc dit: "Euréka,! je vais changer d'appstore et m'installer sur l'appstore français et ainsi bénéficier des catalogues de livres et de filmes dans ma langue maternelle.

Mais voilà pour ce faire, il me faut une adresse en France et un mode de payements français.

Ma question:

Existe-t-il un moyen de contourner ce problème?


----------



## CBi (19 Novembre 2011)

Oui il existe des cartes prépayées que tu peux acheter en France pour faire tes achats sur l'iTunes store français


----------



## Kihlar (19 Novembre 2011)

Et dire que je cherchais midi à quatorze heure^^

Merci pour cette solution toute simple


----------



## drkiriko (19 Novembre 2011)

bonjour
 Venant de pousser un petit coup de gueule par ailleurs dans ces forums, je découvre avec intérêt votre converse!
 Je ne suis pas suisse, c'est encore pire, je suis français expat' (enfin, laissons cette histoire de nationalité de côté) et je ne peux pas acheter sur l'appstore français pour le motif que j'ai une carte bancaire japonaise. Je viens de passer deux bonnes heures à essayer de biduler avec une adresse yahoo, sans succès - je suis repéré par le Big Brother Apple.
 CBi (serait-ce Carte Bancaire i , ça tombe bien!), serais-tu assez gentil pour m'éclairer, car je vois que Kihlar a déjà pigé le truc, mais pas moi !

un grand ARIGATO d'avance!


----------



## CBi (19 Novembre 2011)

drkiriko a dit:


> bonjour
> Venant de pousser un petit coup de gueule par ailleurs dans ces forums, je découvre avec intérêt votre converse!
> Je ne suis pas suisse, c'est encore pire, je suis français expat' (enfin, laissons cette histoire de nationalité de côté) et je ne peux pas acheter sur l'appstore français pour le motif que j'ai une carte bancaire japonaise. Je viens de passer deux bonnes heures à essayer de biduler avec une adresse yahoo, sans succès - je suis repéré par le Big Brother Apple.
> CBi (serait-ce Carte Bancaire i , ça tombe bien!), serais-tu assez gentil pour m'éclairer, car je vois que Kihlar a déjà pigé le truc, mais pas moi !
> ...



Doo itashimashite 

Le Japon est un peu moins frontalier de la France que la Suisse, mais ça marche quand même.

Le plus simple en ce qui te concerne, c'est si tu as gardé un compte bancaire avec une carte bleue en France, de choisir cette carte comme moyen de paiement associé à un un compte Apple avec une adresse en France (donc différent de ton compte nippon).

Si tu n'as pas cette possibilité, tu demandes à ta famille ou amis en France de t'acheter une carte prépayée iTunes. Ils n'ont pas besoin de t'envoyer la carte physiquement, mais peuvent simplement t'envoyer le numéro par email.

Puis tu vas sur iTunes, tu te connectes sur le Store français, et en suivant les instructions
données en bas de la page donnée en lien, tu cliques sur échange et met la carte prépayée en moyen de paiement de ton compte Apple français.

Par la suite, tu seras envoyé automatiquement sur le store français ou japonais en fonction du compte avec lequel tu te connectes.

kantan desu ne...


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2011)

Ou tu peux demander à des personnes très gentilles de faire des échanges de cartes prépayés. Je sais qu'avec le Japon beaucoup de personnes sont intéressées : moi le premier 

Après, il faut avoir confiance, mais bon, personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec tous les échanges que j'ai faits (Store anglais, US ou canadien)


----------



## drkiriko (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour CBi et Gwen !
 Sympa d'être intervenus pour sauver un paumé.
 J'ai de la famille en France, il n'y aura donc pas de problème.
 doomo arigatoooo


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2011)

drkiriko a dit:


> doomo arigatoooo



&#12393;&#12358;&#12356;&#12383;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12390;


----------



## arbaot (20 Novembre 2011)

il y a aussi Offrir avec itunes


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2011)

Kihlar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis suisse...jusque là c'est pas trop grave. Mais voilà, en Suisse, nous avons 3 langues nationales..presque 4: Le français, l'italien et le suisse allemand.
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, je suis français, j'ai un compte suisse et un compte us et mon compte français. je n'ai pas eu besoin de moyen de paiement pour créer un compte sur chaque store. quand à l'adresse....

d'autant que sur le store US il y a 5 chansons gratuites chaque semaine...


----------



## arbaot (21 Novembre 2011)

certes mais pour acheter?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour le moment le catalogue gratuit me convient parfaitement. Pour ma part je n'ai jamais acheté une seule application. J'en possède beaucoup qui sont devenues payantes au fil du temps, mais jusqu'à maintenant je n'ai pas ressenti le besoin d'acheter quoique ce soit...
Si j'ai acheté Lion...


----------



## Dvbweezy (15 Janvier 2018)

drkiriko a dit:


> bonjour
> Venant de pousser un petit coup de gueule par ailleurs dans ces forums, je découvre avec intérêt votre converse!
> Je ne suis pas suisse, c'est encore pire, je suis français expat' (enfin, laissons cette histoire de nationalité de côté) et je ne peux pas acheter sur l'appstore français pour le motif que j'ai une carte bancaire japonaise. Je viens de passer deux bonnes heures à essayer de biduler avec une adresse yahoo, sans succès - je suis repéré par le Big Brother Apple.
> CBi (serait-ce Carte Bancaire i , ça tombe bien!), serais-tu assez gentil pour m'éclairer, car je vois que Kihlar a déjà pigé le truc, mais pas moi !
> ...


Bonjours je voudrais savoir si avec l’apple Store japonais on peut mettre une carte française ? Si oui merci si non j’aurais besoin d’aide pour le passer gratuit alors


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2018)

Non, impossible de mettre une carte française, mais pour télécharger des trucs gratuits il suffit de se créer un nouveau compte (don nouvelle adresse mail).


----------

